# my 135



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey guys
with a little help from my girlfriend i aquascaped it.
here are a couple pics.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

looks nice, clean, and natural (except for the fake plants) get some real ones









good work man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good job
but imo it looks alot more like a chichlid tank than a piranha tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that looks awesome


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

o damn





















that's awesome as people said


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that rock









Nice that your gf can help you with it. My gf doesn't want anything to do with my P.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

waspride said:


> that rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i spend more money on my fish crap then i do on my gf hahah


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> good job
> but imo it looks alot more like a chichlid tank than a piranha tank
> [snapback]1037725[/snapback]​


i agree, but still nice never the less.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for all the responses. i will change it later only for the fact that they will be too large to fit under the rocks and i think they'll need more swimming room. right now at 2" i felt that this would be a nice way to accomadate space to move around as well as a place for shelter.

Mauls: as for the real plants, i have two but i figured if i want a planted tank i would need lots of lighting.. a 135 gallon going by the 3-5 wpg rule would need about... 400 wpg minimum. and probably closer to 700 wpg for plants that need more light. i have plant growing bulbs that have sprouted. im gonna be going into plants later on as the p's get bigger. thanks for the input though. i definitely will add more _real _ones.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

mauls said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > that rock
> ...


I find that sometimes as well, and then i eventually get in trouble.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

waspride said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > waspride said:
> ...


that's why you buy her, her own tank. then help her set hers up and then when it's time for yours just say "i helped you with yours why cant you help me with mine?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

need some more hidding spots


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

nswhite said:


> need some more hidding spots
> [snapback]1038509[/snapback]​


because they're at a mere 1.5-2" 4-5 of em fit under the rock.. and they like going behind the plants and stuff. but then again... my rbp's, fortunately, are very outgoing! rarely do they hide. all they do is swim around all day and play follow the leader..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looks good your reds will grow nicely in there...keep us updated.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice set up you got there


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice set up i think they will like it!!!


----------

